# Rare 'count as armies'



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So after the past few years i have seen all sorts of cool 'count as' armies.

Ive seen:
1) custodes
2) Admech

and plenty more

But what i am wondering is are there any other 'count as' armies out there that, that havent been done for one reason or another

And why? To complex to model or maybe no rules suit them

Just shout them out


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Realistically, anything can be done by enterprising enough modellers.

I've never seen a Hrud army though.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Squat army ;-)


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

I have seen both a Squat and a Hrud army... Squat army at our local clubs annual 40k tournament 2 years back, using marines with inquisition allies, he even had a land train!!!

Hrud i have seen on BolS battle report videos, but due to all the nerdrage, i tend to try and avoid that site now...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Dark Mechanicus has been on my list to do for a long while but I haven't found an army book that "feels" right to do them in yet.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Not exactly what we're talking about, but I've seen a guy who uses Skaven with lasguns as his IG army.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

Makes Ratlings and Ratling Guns a bit more fitting if you ask me.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Best army I've ever seen was a ratling Napoleonic army: all models were based off the 5 ratling sniper models but all had been converted. He had redcoats to be his guardsmen, green jackets as ratlinigs (riflemen) and blue coated artillerymen (with cannons as missile launchers.. either firing solid shot or grapeshot).

It looked simply amasing and needed WotR movement trays to move (since there were no tanks and relatively few upgrades) but wasn't that effective... oddly it didn't seem to bother him, his opponent's or anyone else who happened to see the army: being that awesome was win enough by itself


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Saw a 'Ghost' Army that used Daemons as it's codex.

And a Mutant army that used Codex Tyranids.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Alot of it depends upon your desired count as, finding a codex that woukd represent said count as well, your modeling ability, time etc.

There are various count as i would love to try. I want a Cavalry Space Marine army all on horseback with lances, but ive now practicly given up on that since im yet to find a codex i.could properly do this for and would only get away with it for modelling ourposes -still on the look out for a dex i could do this properly-
Another i want is Adeptus Mechanicus -want this more than anything- but again im yet to find a codex i think achieves this, plus im not the best modeller and to do this would require skill i dont have. It varies from oerson to person as to why you may not see a count as that you want to do.

But there a numerous good count as armies out there


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've always wanted an exodite army, but never really got around to it.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I've always hankered after an 'Imperial Daemons' army, but I've no idea what would Counts-as what, although the Daemons 'dex is at least an obvious base.
I wonder if it's possible to do a Chaos Eldar army, or if a current 'dex would allow for a Harlequin Troupe (as opposed to using the old list)?
What's the Xenos race that uses shadows as weapons? Now _that_ would be a sweet Counts-as army!

GFP


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

I've seen a Pre heresy Thousand sons army. Not sure if very rare, but still. I've also seen one guy at my hobby shop do Luna Wolves using Space Wolves codex.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> I've always hankered after an 'Imperial Daemons' army, but I've no idea what would Counts-as what, although the Daemons 'dex is at least an obvious base.
> I wonder if it's possible to do a Chaos Eldar army, or if a current 'dex would allow for a Harlequin Troupe (as opposed to using the old list)?
> What's the Xenos race that uses shadows as weapons? Now _that_ would be a sweet Counts-as army!
> 
> GFP


Chaos eldar could be done with the eldar dex with storm guardians as troops with different warlock powers representing different god devotions. (Enhance for increased weapon skill for khorne or for slaneesh with the increased initiative, destructor for the improved sorcerey of Tzeench, conceal for the noxious cloud of Nurgle and embolden for chaos glory) Harlequins could be done fairly easily with DE using harlequins and witches with the drugs representing something similar to the wood elf shadow dances of loec though I'm not sure how power from pain would be justified.

And by "Imperial Daemons" do you mean the various daemonhosts the inquisition uses?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Best counts as armies I have seen were a dune themed one - was superb, then next the Hrud army (not sure of the site but loads of links if you search for it) it was basically space skaven.

As for on topic, counts as armies which are "rare" are hard to come up with - the best ones I have seen are where a person has decided on a theme and then heavily themed the army - see the sea orks for a good example.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

@Samules: Daemonhosts would be part of it, but what I'm after is something that would explore the side of the Emperor's power that makes Living Saints and the Legion of the Damned. It's a bit of a nebulous idea as apart from the aforementioned, there aren't really matches for each Daemon unit.
Not sure if that clears anything up!

GFP


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Ah, you mean all the weird phenomena that works exactly like daemons (mindlessly worships superpowered being that exists primarily in the warp for power) but are allowed to continue existing because they stab the imperium's enemies rather than the imperium.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

What do people think of armies based on these races:

Drugh
Lacrymole 
L'Huraxi
Loxatl 
Megarachnid 
Q'orl 
Rak'Gol 
Slaugth


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Megarachnid would look cool if you seriously converted tyranids so they don't just look like tyranids.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm just not sure there would be enough description of the megaarachnid to make a full army... unless you took the existing fluff as a start point and ran with it.
Tyranids would make a good dex for them- bone sword warriors and harpy woulf fit what I remember of them.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Sea Orks i cant find but i Did find a Hrud army based on Skaven.
It is very impressive:

http://www.beastsofwar.com/groups/painting/forum/topic/40k-chaos-skaven-army-log/

SGMAlice


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I once used my Chaos Space Marines as a 'count as' competitive army.

Oh, the laughs we had that day. :laugh:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

There are certain Cryx models from Warmachine that could be good Megarachnids, if you manage to sculpt fur on them then paint them black as night with a bit of red or yellow markings typical of spiders.

If you could get "fur" on Necron scarabs as well, they could figure as a smaller variant.



















Of course, it would take heavy converting, (getting rid of all machinery details) but these have the most suitable basic shape and posture for something like Megarachnids.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Im considering doing a Rak'gol army, how would you advice me to go about this?

Modelling advice?
Count as rules?
Conversion ideas?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Those Cryx just make me think of nids: they are obviously just tech zoanthrope and tyrant guard


----------



## Mofreaka (Oct 9, 2010)

I didnt know about the Hrud found on Bols, ill have to take a look when I get home, right now I am currently converting a Dark Eldar Army to Skaven, rather kit bashing the two and calling them Hrud. If you want to take a look their in the Plog, not alot up right now but I plan to add a few pictures when I get my counts as Incubi painted up.

If interested check the Plog for Clan Irontail.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

There is an all robotic counts as army here on heresy using the CSM dex. It is fantastic and worth a look. I cannot remember the name of the fellow who did it though. Someone help me out.


----------

